# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário Carlinhos.

## carlinhos moreno

Olá pessoal,

Este é meu aquário atual.

Setup. 

Dimenções:

140x100x70cm. 

Volume total:  Aquário + sump + decantador = ~2000 litros.

Montagem sem substrato no aquário, apenas 1 cm de areia fina samoa pink compactada com resina, só por estética. 

Rochas: 

175 kg de rochas naturais, moldadas e encaixadas.

Iluminação: 

2 luminárias Lumenarc com lâmpadas 400w 14.000k BLV. 
4 lâmpadas actínicas 54w Giesemann. 

Movimentação: 

4 bombas Eheim 1262 em circuito fechado, injetando água uma em cada canto superior e 2 bombas Eheim 1262 movimentando a água embaixo das rochas, todas alternadas por wave maker. 


Recalque: 

1 bomba Eheim 1262 (3400l). 

Filtragem: 

Denitrificador com 4 caixas de areia fina samoa pink no sump, removíveis para limpeza da areia, com rodizio entre as caixas. 

Decantador com limpeza mensal. 


Skimmer Deltec AP702, com passagem total da água de retorno. 

Temperatura: 
25.5 C° inverno. 
27.5 C° verão. 


Aquecimento: 
2 aquecedores de 400w cada, no sump. 

Resfriamento: 
3 ventiladores no sump. 

Aquecimento e resfriamento controlados por termostado digital de duplo comando. 

Reator de Cálcio: 

Knop. 

Tróca de água: 

20 % ao mês, (sintética) 

Àgua evaporada: 

Àgua de RO+Deionizador, com Hidróxido de Cálcio, 10 litros ao dia, dosada por bomba dosadora Liter Meter, completando com água pura por gravidade, controlada por bóia mecânica. 


Densidade: 1025 g/L 
Reserva alcalina: 8 Dkh. 
Cálcio 400 mg/l 
Magnésio 1400 ppm. 
Fosfato, nitrato, silicato, não detectáveis. 
Ph: 7.9 - 8.3 . 
ORP: 450 Mv. 
rH: 38.5 . 
Monitorado por Controlador Octopus 3000. 

Animais: 

Peixes. 
Corais duros de pólipos pequenos (SPS). 
Corais duros de pólipos grandes (LPS). 
Alguns corais moles. 
Tridácnas. 
Anêmonas. 
etc. 

Proteção: 

Na falta de enêrgia elétrica: a bomba de recalque funciona através do Nobreak. 

Na elevação da temperatura: a iluminação é desligada automáticamente


Fotos:









































Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Carlos,

Já conhecia este sistema pelo ReefCentral.

Parabéns, está soberbo!



O teu aquário antigo era maior, não era? Alguma razão específica para teres montado um aquário mais pequeno que o anterior?

Dá para explicar melhor como fizeste para "moldar" as rochas, o layout ficou espectacular.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Carlinhos das Acroporas, é como te conheço noutros foruns,lol

Sem dúvida um aquário espectacular, essas acropiras até metem medo,lol. 

Gostava de te perguntar, para alem do set up que colocaste se fazes mais algum aditivo:

elementos traço
amino acidos
plantons
como baixa os nutrientes no sistema
Utiliza algum refugio de  algas para consumir nutrientes

?????

Desculpa tantas perguntas, mas adorei ver esse teu aquário!

Parabens  e obrigado por partilhar aqui no Reefforum.

abraço

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Olá Carlos,
> 
> Já conhecia este sistema pelo ReefCentral.
> 
> Parabéns, está soberbo!
> 
> 
> 
> O teu aquário antigo era maior, não era? Alguma razão específica para teres montado um aquário mais pequeno que o anterior?
> ...


Olá Ricardo, Obrigado.

O antigo não era maior, as dimensões que era diferente, em volume esse atual é até um pouco maior.

As rochas foram moldadas e coladas com argamassa de colar piso.
Toda essa montagem tem como objetivo de não haver acúmulo de sujeira.  No fundo do aquário não tem areia solta,(só tem uma pequena camada de areia samoa pink compactada com resina, só para esconder o vidro) as rochas são apoidas sobre duas rochas que cada uma só tem tres pequenos pontos de apoio(ver primeiras fotos), tem bombas que injetam a água por baixo das rochas, tudo isso é para evitar o acúmulo de sujeira que é o que causa o saturamento do aquário.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Carlinhos das Acroporas, é como te conheço noutros foruns,lol
> 
> Sem dúvida um aquário espectacular, essas acropiras até metem medo,lol. 
> 
> Gostava de te perguntar, para alem do set up que colocaste se fazes mais algum aditivo:
> 
> elementos traço
> amino acidos
> plantons
> ...


Obrigado Carlos,

Eu usei vodka por algum tempo, os corais deram uma clareada, parei com a vodka e usei amino acido da Elos para darem uma recuperada, depois usei tambem reator de bio pellets por algum tempo e parei tambem.
Para eu baixar os nutrientes eu tenho o decantador que eu limpo uma vez por mes, faço trocas de água 20% ao mes, e toda a água evaporada é misturada com kalkwasser que ajuda o skimmer a tirar mais, como a biologia do aquário é feita em caixas que estão no sump, eu tiro uma caixa a cada seis meses e lavo a areia, tu isso evita o acúmulo de nutrientes.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,



> 140x100x70cm. 
> 
> Volume total: ~2000 litros.



Não serão 980 litros ??

Paulo

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> Não serão 980 litros ??
> 
> Paulo


Paulo, o volume total que eu me referí é o aquario + sump + decantador.
Obrigado por me lembrar, não tinha colocado, já acertei o setup.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## António Vitor

:EEK!: 
 :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 
MUITO BOM!
PARABÉNS!

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas 

Que bom que é partilharem aquários assim connosco. Desde já obrigado por isso.

Podes partilhar connosco que aditivos estas a utilizar?
E sistema de cálcio?

Muitos parabéns
Abraço

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas 
> 
> Que bom que é partilharem aquários assim connosco. Desde já obrigado por isso.
> 
> Podes partilhar connosco que aditivos estas a utilizar?
> E sistema de cálcio?
> 
> Muitos parabéns
> Abraço


Obrigado Miguel,

Eu uso reator de cálcio, kalkwasser na água evaporada, magnésio e potassio, mais as trocas de água, nenhum aditivo.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Carlos Basaloco

oi Carlinhos,

É incrivel como mantem essas cores sem nenhum adictivo sulementar  :SbOk: ! Cada vez que revejo as suas fotos fico colado nesse sistema de filtragem, muito eficaz.

Excelente rosas que tem ai no aquário!!

Tenho uma dúvida! 
O Carlinhos disse ao Miguel que faz adicção de Potassio no aquário! Como você controla? O mais provavel é com teste! Mas eu gostava é de saber como adiciona!! Compra o Cloreto de Potassio em bruto  numa farmácia e dissolve ou compra em loja a solução pronta a usar? Eu tenho utilizado o Potassio comprado na farmácia, e cheguei mesmo a dissolver 360gr de K+ em 1 litro de água, mas mesmo assim não vejo maneira de levar os niveis para os 380-400ppm. 
Pode partilhar aqui como faz no seu aquário e quais os niveis de K+ que tem neste momento?!

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Eu tenho utilizado o Potassio comprado na farmácia, e cheguei mesmo a dissolver 360gr de K+ em 1 litro de água, mas mesmo assim não vejo maneira de levar os niveis para os 1200ppm. 
> Pode partilhar aqui como faz no seu aquário e quais os niveis de K+ que tem neste momento?!


Carlos, 1200? :Admirado:  Carregaste nas teclas erradas? :Coradoeolhos: 
O K+ pretende-se que esteja a 380-400ppm.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Carlos, 1200? Carregaste nas teclas erradas?
> O K+ pretende-se que esteja a 380-400ppm.


Ricardo, obrigado pela correcção, nem sei como teclei esses numeros!! Vou já corrigir antes da resposta.

abraço

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> oi Carlinhos,
> 
> É incrivel como mantem essas cores sem nenhum adictivo sulementar ! Cada vez que revejo as suas fotos fico colado nesse sistema de filtragem, muito eficaz.
> 
> Excelente rosas que tem ai no aquário!!
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida! 
> O Carlinhos disse ao Miguel que faz adicção de Potassio no aquário! Como você controla? O mais provavel é com teste! Mas eu gostava é de saber como adiciona!! Compra o Cloreto de Potassio em bruto  numa farmácia e dissolve ou compra em loja a solução pronta a usar? Eu tenho utilizado o Potassio comprado na farmácia, e cheguei mesmo a dissolver 360gr de K+ em 1 litro de água, mas mesmo assim não vejo maneira de levar os niveis para os 380-400ppm. 
> Pode partilhar aqui como faz no seu aquário e quais os niveis de K+ que tem neste momento?!
> ...


Carlos,

Eu uso Potassion-P da Brighweel, coloco uma medida todos os dias, percebo que as cores ficam melhores, principalmente o azul, no momento estou sem teste, não sei quanto está o potassio, cloreto de potassio de farmacia dizem que não funciona tem que ser balanciado ionicamente, não sei nunca usei.

Abraços.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

E bichos, Carlos? AEFW ou Red-Bugs?
Como fizeste para te livrares dessa praga "mundial"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> E bichos, Carlos? AEFW ou Red-Bugs?
> Como fizeste para te livrares dessa praga "mundial"?


Ricardo,

AEFW eu nunca peguei, Red-Bugs já pequei algumas vezes.
Red-Bugs é muito facíl de acabar com eles, é só colocar um comprimido  de Program plus de 23/460 mg para cada 1000 litros de água do aquário e deixar por 8 horas, depois trocar 20% da água e colocar carvão ativado.

Obs: Pegar o comprimido colocar em um copo seco bater com algum objeto até o comprimido virar pó, depois colocar água do aquário no copo, misturar bem e colocar no aquário, desligar a bomba de recalque, desligar o skimmer, manter só a movimentação interna do aquário ligada, calcular o volume da água só do aquário, se for menos de 1000 litros usar um pedaço do comprimido, calculado pelos litros de água que vai usar (1 comprimido é para tratar 1000 litros).

Prevenção:

Para AEFW: Antes de colocar no aquário dar banho de Melafix 5 ml para cada 1 litro de água por 5 minutos, se o coral estiver com base tem que ser retirada, pois o Melafix não mata os ovos que estão na base, e ir balançando o coral dentro do recipiente que está dando o banho e verificar se está caindo alguma planária.

Para Red-Bugs: Antes de colocar no aquário dar banho de Program plus, como um comprimido é para 1000 litros, pegar uma pequena parte do comprimido e colocar em  um recipiente com 20 litros de água do aquário, colocar uma pequena bomba para ficar movimentando e deixar por 8 horas.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

Red Bulb alga
Nemastoma sp.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Carlinhos,

Vi esta foto tua no ReefCentral




Esta acropora é o que os americanos chamam 20K lokani?

Coloca aí umas fotos dos teus SPS mais raros e bonitos, com respectiva identificação, por favor.
Tens aí peças de sonho que eu nem sequer reparo. Muitos parabéns.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Isso não se faz Carlinhos! 

Ficamos todos doidos, essas cores são um atentado aos nossos olhos.

Onde é que arranjas esses corais? Há muita oferta aí no Brasil?

Parabéns... está soberbo!

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Isso não se faz Carlinhos! 
> 
> Ficamos todos doidos, essas cores são um atentado aos nossos olhos.
> 
> Onde é que arranjas esses corais? Há muita oferta aí no Brasil?
> 
> Parabéns... está soberbo!


Olá Ricardo tudo bem?
Obrigado pelos elogios.

Aquí no Brasil também não é fácil de conseguir corais, agora até que está melhorando, tem mais importadores, mas os corais mais coloridos vem poucos, os meus eu venho colecionando a vários anos e sempre selecionando os melhores.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá Carlinhos,
> 
> Vi esta foto tua no ReefCentral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta acropora é o que os americanos chamam 20K lokani?
> 
> ...


Olá Ricardo.

Sim é uma Acropora lokani de 20K tenho uma igual mas não esta tão grande como a do Carlos. :SbOk: 

O Carlos era um dos meus mentores (O Carlinhos das acroporas)  :yb677:  era como eu o conhecia.
 Deste meu ultimo aquário coloquei uma DSB que tinha de altura 20cm, uma loucura foi como lhe chamaram, mas nunca tive problemas, mas só a mantive 2 anos...
Retirei a porque estava me a ocupar muito espaço, porque o aquário tem 65cm de altura com 20cm de DSB menos o 5cm da coluna seca ficava com 40cm. :Coradoeolhos: 
A ideia do carlos colocar a areia na sump para depois poder lava-la ou colocar uma nova é uma boa ideia mas não pode tirar toda de uma vez só tem que ser por partes.

O aquário esta 5 estrelas com os corais com cores naturais, os meus parabéns Carlos, é pena morares no outro lado do Atlântico. :Palmas: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

Com T5.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bonito, muitos parabens corais com optimo aspecto, vamos aguardado fotos futuras......

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá,

Simplesmente impressionante!!  :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla: 

abraço

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,eu vou ser um pouco contra a corrente , :Whistle: 
a nivel de corais realmente até faz doer os olhos ,mas é esse "amontoado" de corais que tira um pouco a beleza desse aquario.Esses corais todos num aquario com o dobro do tamanho e com um layout bem defenido tinha o dobro da beleza .Mas não deixa de ser contudo um bom exemplo do que melhor se faz num aquario de sps :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: :.
Espero que não leve a mal este meu comentario  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

> Boas a todos ,eu vou ser um pouco contra a corrente ,
> a nivel de corais realmente até faz doer os olhos ,mas é esse "amontoado" de corais que tira um pouco a beleza desse aquario.Esses corais todos num aquario com o dobro do tamanho e com um layout bem defenido tinha o dobro da beleza .Mas não deixa de ser contudo um bom exemplo do que melhor se faz num aquario de sps:.
> Espero que não leve a mal este meu comentario



Eu concordo contigo, parece o mostruário de uma loja, ou uma colecção de troféus.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Sem palavras! 

Este aquário é de classe mundial.



Esta foto deixa-me fora de mim... que espectáculo!

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Sem palavras! 
> 
> Este aquário é de classe mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta foto deixa-me fora de mim... que espectáculo!


Obrigado Ricardo.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Jorge Neves

> 


 :Olá:  Carlos

Valendo uma imagem por mil palavras (...) para quê conversa mole para boi dormir!!!
 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: ,pelo àqua e pela postura.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luis Santos

> Espero que não leve a mal este meu comentario


Pelos vistos levou  :Admirado: 
E com estas ultimas fotos ainda mais convencido fico do que disse.
DFesculpem a honestidade

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Carlos
> 
> Valendo uma imagem por mil palavras (...) para quê conversa mole para boi dormir!!!
> ,pelo àqua e pela postura.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado Jorge.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Luis Santos

Pelos vistos aqui neste topico não se pode ir contra a corrente ,senão é-se ignorado, :yb668: .
Aproveite alguns corais que tem aí para pendurar na arvore de Natal ,e pode ser que fique com a arvore de natal mais bonita do mundo .
Boa sorte para o aquario .

----------


## António Vitor

> Pelos vistos aqui neste topico não se pode ir contra a corrente ,senão é-se ignorado,.
> Aproveite alguns corais que tem aí para pendurar na arvore de Natal ,e pode ser que fique com a arvore de natal mais bonita do mundo .
> Boa sorte para o aquario .


Gostos são gostos, Luis eu gosto de ver a tal exposição de troféus, ali não dá nenhuma landscape, tanta variedade...
um dos melhores aquários de sempre!

Se poderia ser melhor ainda?
Como mencionas, com um aquário ainda maior?
Talvez, mas aí o gajo da tailândia ficava com inveja...
 :Wink: 
DSPS tank from Thailand IV - YouTube

ele (o tailÂndes) diz que não é rico, mas se o Carlinhos investisse no tal aquário maior, acho que destronava o thai como o melhor reef aquarium do mundo. Minha opinião.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

/Off-topic
Olá Luís,

Penso que já conseguiste demonstrar o teu ponto de forma clara. Uns podem concordar, outros não, e também ninguém te pode levar a mal. É assim a vida  :Olá: 

Não sei se o Carlos te ignorou ou não. Mas é compreensível que te possa ignorar, se não lhe apetecer entrar num "conflito" ou discussão.


Carlos,

Continua a mandar essas fotos, estão demais.

Em relação à circulação... continuas só com closed-loops? "Só" as 4 eheim. Por detrás da rocha continua tudo limpinho? Não é difícil fazer a manutenção desses closed loop, com esse layout? Alguma vez ponderaste utilizar bombas stream... vortech ou Tunze? Porquê os closed-loop?

Obrigado.

Um abraço,

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,se lerem bem o meu post ,eu não disse que não gostava do aquario ,longe disso ,e afirmo que é dos melhores(mas não dos mais bonitos) aquarios a nivel de sps ,mas ser dos melhores tambem é saber aceitar uma observação (não foi uma critica),e não ignorar quem comenta o aquario positiva ou negativamente (que nem sequer foi o caso ).quando comentei não foi para entrar em discução(muito longe disso ) ,foi apenas um comentario ,nada mais que isso .
Fui longe demais em relação á arvore de natal e pelo facto peço desculpa ,mas quanto ao resto não retiro uma virgula .
Mais uma vez boa sorte para o aquario e continue a por fotos ,para eu me perguntar porque é que os meus corais não ficam assim  :Icon Cry:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas ,se lerem bem o meu post ,eu não disse que não gostava do aquario ,longe disso ,e afirmo que é dos melhores(mas não dos mais bonitos) aquarios a nivel de sps ,mas ser dos melhores tambem é saber aceitar uma observação (não foi uma critica),e não ignorar quem comenta o aquario positiva ou negativamente (que nem sequer foi o caso ).quando comentei não foi para entrar em discução(muito longe disso ) ,foi apenas um comentario ,nada mais que isso .
> Fui longe demais em relação á arvore de natal e pelo facto peço desculpa ,mas quanto ao resto não retiro uma virgula .
> Mais uma vez boa sorte para o aquario e continue a por fotos ,para eu me perguntar porque é que os meus corais não ficam assim


Luis,

Eu entendo o seu ponto de vista de ver o aquário, cada um vê de uma maneira, gosto não se discute, não estou te ignorando de jeito nenhum, também agradeço você pelos seus elogios.

Vou te explicar bem resumido, o porque da montagem do aquário desse jeito. Depois de muitos aquários que eu já tive, todos depois de 3 anos davam problema de saturamento devido ao acúmulo de sujeira, os corais ficavam marrons e começavam a morrer, as montagens eram normais, com areia no fundo e amontoados de rochas, como é a maioria dos aquários, então eu estudei bem o problema e resolvi fazer uma montagem de rochas que nas fotos talvez não de para ver bem os detalhes, elas são suspensas, com pouco pontos de apoio, tem bombas que injetam água por baixo das rochas, não tem areia no fundo do aquário, tudo para não ter nenhum obstáculo para o acúmulo de sujeira, fiz também um decantador que também acumula uma grande quantidade de sujeira, eu sifono uma vez por mes, as caixas de areia que tinha no sump, eu também já tirei, não tem mais nenhum filtro biológico no aquário, até agora o nitrado continua zero.

Eu sei que a montagem das rochas não é das mais bonitas, mas eu pensei mais na beleza e saúde dos animais, e estou tendo bons resultados, o aquário já está com 3 anos e os corais cada vez melhores.

Se eu fizer um aquário com o dobro de tamanho, em pouco tempo, no máximo 1 ano, ele também vai ficar pequeno, isso não tem fim, meus corais estão todos se tocando, uns estão dentro dos outros, não tem jeito, quando vão bem, o fim é esse!

Luis, talvez você não sabia desses detalhes, eu entendo; só ao vivo que da para ver, tente fazer uma montagem parecida com a minha, que seus corais vão ficar bem coloridos.
Obrigado.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> 



é o estilo de aquarios que gosto muitos corais e poucos peixes :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Carlinhos :Olá: 
Quem gosta de sps, quem os mantem e tenta manter...ao olhar
para este aquario, têm uma leitura completamente diferente dos restantes.
É natural que surjam diferentes opiniões e ainda bem que assim é, porque estavamos tramados se gostassemos todos do mesmo.
Estás no topo de aquarios de sps e a mim parece algo arrancado directamente do oceano :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: .

Uma pergunta inevitavel, é como fazes para afastar as pragas?
Faz-me muita confusão a introdução de qualquer coisa nesse aquario,
Deve passar por 3 ou 4 quarentenas antes de ser mergulhado junto dos outros
corais.
O que mais me vicia neste hobbie é a introdução de novos corais diferentes para poder apreciar varias especies...Só que de vez em quando lá vêm as planarias ou os nudis.E depois vai tudo por agua a baixo...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Uma pergunta inevitável, é como fazes para afastar as pragas?


Ricardo, tens aqui a resposta.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado Pedro, essa parte passou ao lado.

----------


## Luis Santos

Luis,




> Eu entendo o seu ponto de vista de ver o aquário, cada um vê de uma maneira, gosto não se discute, não estou te ignorando de jeito nenhum, também agradeço você pelos seus elogios.


Olá Carlos antes demais peço desculpa pela piada da arvore de natal :yb663: ,mas sinceramente deu a ideia de estar a ignorar,mas se não foi ,ainda bem e mais uma vez peço desculpa  :SbOk2: 




> Vou te explicar bem resumido, o porque da montagem do aquário desse jeito. Depois de muitos aquários que eu já tive, todos depois de 3 anos davam problema de saturamento devido ao acúmulo de sujeira, os corais ficavam marrons e começavam a morrer, as montagens eram normais, com areia no fundo e amontoados de rochas, como é a maioria dos aquários, então eu estudei bem o problema e resolvi fazer uma montagem de rochas que nas fotos talvez não de para ver bem os detalhes, elas são suspensas, com pouco pontos de apoio, tem bombas que injetam água por baixo das rochas, não tem areia no fundo do aquário, tudo para não ter nenhum obstáculo para o acúmulo de sujeira, fiz também um decantador que também acumula uma grande quantidade de sujeira, eu sifono uma vez por mes, as caixas de areia que tinha no sump, eu também já tirei, não tem mais nenhum filtro biológico no aquário, até agora o nitrado continua zero.


Está explicado o segredo dos corais ,realmente é uma montagem diferente do habitual .O facto de ter no3 e po4  a zero talvez se deva mais ao consumo dos corais do que á ausencia de areia 




> Eu sei que a montagem das rochas não é das mais bonitas, mas eu pensei mais na beleza e saúde dos animais, e estou tendo bons resultados, o aquário já está com 3 anos e os corais cada vez melhores.


A observação que eu fiz era só uma ideia para uma futura montagem :SbSourire2:  ,com os corais a crescerem dessa maneira ,não ha-de demorar muito tempo  :Whistle: 




> Se eu fizer um aquário com o dobro de tamanho, em pouco tempo, no máximo 1 ano, ele também vai ficar pequeno, isso não tem fim, meus corais estão todos se tocando, uns estão dentro dos outros, não tem jeito, quando vão bem, o fim é esse!


Mas ai,já podia planear de maneira a ter mais espaços livres(visiveis ) no aquario .Não sei se aí no brasil existe reefbranches ,mas era uma maneira de a rocha tocar o menos possivel no chão ,e fazer um layout engraçado 




> Luis, talvez você não sabia desses detalhes, eu entendo; só ao vivo que da para ver, tente fazer uma montagem parecida com a minha, que seus corais vão ficar bem coloridos.
> Obrigado.


 O problema dos meus corais nem é tanto a cor ,mas sim os crescimentos(LEEEEENNNNNNTOS).

Abraços,
Carlinhos


O que importa é que o seu aquario para mim está nos tpo3(mundial ) de sps ,e com um layout (ainda ) mais bonito ,de certeza que era o nº1,
o resto é paisagem .
Espero que não tenham ficado ressentimentos  :SbOk: 
Continue a brindar-nos com essas fotos ,quanto mais não seja para :yb620: 

 :tutasla:  :tutasla:

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Carlos Basaloco

olá Carlso,

Sem dúvida um aquário de referência e a seguir! Não exites em colocar mais fotos porque aquários dessa qualidade é de partilhar com a malta!

 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  


abraço

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## João Soares

Ola Carlos parabens.
Realmente este é um aquario com uma qualidade que nao se ve todos os dias.
Tens ai peças fantasticas e de fazer inveja!
Ainda bem que nao estas em portugal pois esse aquario ca em portugal já estava todo fragado e vendido! 
Gosto muito das tuas acros com crescimento tipo "prato". 
A euphlylia ancora que tens do lado esquerdo é uma só peça ou várias juntas?
É que se for so uma peça tens umas dimensoes babilonicas!!

 :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

MARAVILHA!!!

Babei a ver as fotos do principio ao fim...tenho pena de não poder ver essa Maravilha ao vivo.

Tal como o Ricardo fiquei curioso com os closed-loops, podes mostrar algumas fotos e explicar a tua opção?

Abraço e PARABÉNS!

 :Palmas:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Ola Carlos parabens.
> Realmente este é um aquario com uma qualidade que nao se ve todos os dias.
> Tens ai peças fantasticas e de fazer inveja!
> Ainda bem que nao estas em portugal pois esse aquario ca em portugal já estava todo fragado e vendido! 
> Gosto muito das tuas acros com crescimento tipo "prato". 
> A euphlylia ancora que tens do lado esquerdo é uma só peça ou várias juntas?
> É que se for so uma peça tens umas dimensoes babilonicas!!


Obrigado João.

O Hammer é uma peça inteira já está comigo a uns 8 anos, ele tem  dimensões de  ~ 35cm x 30cm.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

Alimentando o Turret coral (Balanophyllia).

Cap. 1

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas noites a  todos,Carlinhos a sua calha t5 pelo que pude perceber é diy ,quais são os reflectores usados ? 
È que os frags de acroporas que tem no areão á frente do aquario estão com umas cores optimas para um aquario com 70cm de altura .
Esse coral que o carlinhos está a alimentar é parecido com o suncoral (tubastrea),é da mesma familia ?
 :SbOk2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas noites a todos,Carlinhos a sua calha t5 pelo que pude perceber é diy ,quais são os reflectores usados ? 
> È que os frags de acroporas que tem no areão á frente do aquario estão com umas cores optimas para um aquario com 70cm de altura .


Ora ai uma boa pergunta, que apesar não me ter lembrado fiquei muito curioso.  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas noites a  todos,Carlinhos a sua calha t5 pelo que pude perceber é diy ,quais são os reflectores usados ? 
> È que os frags de acroporas que tem no areão á frente do aquario estão com umas cores optimas para um aquario com 70cm de altura .
> Esse coral que o carlinhos está a alimentar é parecido com o suncoral (tubastrea),é da mesma familia ?


Luis,

Os refletores eu comprei, são feitos de aluminio refletivo, eu mandei fazer sob medida, os suportes foi tudo eu que fiz, tudo tambem em aluminio.
Na superfície o PAR passou de 1200, e no fundo a 70 cm passou de 400.
Quanto ao coral eu acho que é da mesma família que o suncoral.

Abraços.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Luis,
> 
> Os refletores eu comprei, são feitos de aluminio refletivo, eu mandei fazer sob medida, os suportes foi tudo eu que fiz, tudo tambem em aluminio.
> Na superfície o PAR passou de 1200, e no fundo a 70 cm passou de 400.
> Quanto ao coral eu acho que é da mesma família que o suncoral.
> 
> Abraços.


Boas Carlinhos,não podes ser mais especifico em relação ao aluminio refletivo :SbSourire2: ,é que há varios tipos de aluminio refletivo,não sei é se tem a mesma designação cá em Portugal   .
Se calhar nem uma calha ati(teoricamente das melhores do mercado ) tem esse par no areão num aquario de 70cm de altura ,muito bom mesmo  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :yb677: .

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Carlinhos,não podes ser mais especifico em relação ao aluminio refletivo,é que há varios tipos de aluminio refletivo,não sei é se tem a mesma designação cá em Portugal   .
> Se calhar nem uma calha ati(teoricamente das melhores do mercado ) tem esse par no areão num aquario de 70cm de altura ,muito bom mesmo .


Olá Luis

Não terá a ver com as 16x??
O meu também tem 70cm,mas só 8x80W e não consigo esse PAR.
Penso que o alumínio reflector è muito importante,em especial mantê-lo sempre limpo,mas tenho para mim que são as 16 lãmpadas a mais valia desse PAR.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luis Santos

> Olá Luis
> 
> Não terá a ver com as 16x??
> O meu também tem 70cm,mas só 8x80W e não consigo esse PAR.
> Penso que o alumínio reflector è muito importante,em especial mantê-lo sempre limpo,mas tenho para mim que são as 16 lãmpadas a mais valia desse PAR.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge  :Olá: ,penso que não tenha a ver com as 16 lampadas ,tem a ver é com o grau de penetração da luz até ao fundo do aquario ,e nisso os reflectores contam e muito ,assim como a forma e o angulo do reflector ,quanto mais fechado for o angulo ,maior penetração de luz há .No caso do Carlinhos  ,da-me ideia (posso estar errado)que os reflectores são mais fechados(menor angulo de abertura)  que os reflectores normais .
 :SbOk2:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Olá Jorge ,penso que não tenha a ver com as 16 lampadas ,tem a ver é com o grau de penetração da luz até ao fundo do aquario ,e nisso os reflectores contam e muito ,assim como a forma e o angulo do reflector ,quanto mais fechado for o angulo ,maior penetração de luz há .No caso do Carlinhos  ,da-me ideia (posso estar errado)que os reflectores são mais fechados(menor angulo de abertura)  que os reflectores normais .


Luis,

Os reflectores tem 5 lados, com abertura de 5 cm, o aluminio é importado da Alemanha.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

Cap. 2

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Nos primeiros tópicos há umas fotos que não se estão a ver....

Gosto muito do teu aquario, não só pelas cores,tamanho e diversidade de corais mas mais pelo aspeto Natural......quem já teve a oportunidade de ver ao vivo um recife de coral, poderá constatar que são exactamente como o aquario do Carlinhos....muitos corais amontuados e À procura do melhor sitio, da luz, da corrente, etc!!!!

Mas como agora está na moda aquarios tipo "clean", que quanto a mim são do mais artificial que existe, aquarios deste tipo ou os vulgo paredoes já parece que são da altura dos primordios da aquariofilia marinha...

Mas isto é como tudo na vida....cada um tem os seus gostos....

Agora tens de contar melhor aqui ao pessoal o segredo para ter cores dessas e corais desse tamanho!

Utilizas cachaça? :yb624:  :yb624: 

Agora a serio, utilizas aditivos?Quais os procedimentos de limpeza que utilizas?

Muitos parabens e força com isso!

Cumps

----------


## carlinhos moreno

15/11/2011

----------


## Jorge Neves

:yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Nice!

Parabens!

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> 


Obrigado Jorge.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Nice!
> 
> Parabens!


Obrigado Sérgio.

Abraços.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Quando perguntei se utilizavas cachaça era Vodka que eu me refeia, não sei se deu para entender....

já agora em relação a aditivos?Podes revelar um pouco?

Procedimentos habituais, limpeza, etc....

Podes levantar um pouco o véu?

Desculpa ser tão chato.....mas como gosto tanto do teu aquario e acho muito bom...

Cumps e boa continaução!

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas!
> 
> Quando perguntei se utilizavas cachaça era Vodka que eu me refeia, não sei se deu para entender....
> 
> já agora em relação a aditivos?Podes revelar um pouco?
> 
> Procedimentos habituais, limpeza, etc....
> 
> Podes levantar um pouco o véu?
> ...


Olá Pedro tudo bem?

Eu já usei vodka como fonte de carbono por algum tempo, agora estou usando reator de pellets, aditivos não uso nada, troco 15 % de água sintética ao mes, uso reator de cálcio e toda a água de reposição é com kalkwasser, uma coisa que eu acho muito importante é que eu não tenho substrato no aquário, que é o que causa todos os problemas com SPSs, devido ao acúmulo se sujeira, a biologia era feita em caixas de areia no sump que eu tambem tirei e substitui por siporax, tenho 110 litros em duas caixas que ficam no sump, faço limpeza no sump quando tem muita sujeira decantada, no aquario não tem acúmulo de sujeira, devido a montagem das rochas que são suspenças e com circulação de água por baixo.
Se tiver alguma dúvida, é só perguntar.

Abraços,
Carlinhos.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

LINDO! Muito bom mesmo 

 :Icon Cry:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> LINDO! Muito bom mesmo


Obrigado João.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

Carlinho's Siporax Reactor

----------


## luisvicente

Boas,


Espectacular, muito bom, parabens.

Podes explicar como suspendeste as rochas e fazes a circulação por "baixo" ?

Obrigado

Luis

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Carlos

Palavras!!!!
 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas,
> 
> 
> Espectacular, muito bom, parabens.
> 
> Podes explicar como suspendeste as rochas e fazes a circulação por "baixo" ?
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Luis


luis,

O aquário tem só duas rochas que sustentam todas as outras, que são 175 Kg.
Essas duas rochas só tem tres pontos de apoio.
Atraz das rochas tem duas saidas que injetam água para baixo, fazendo com que não param nenhuma sujeira, a água injetada vem atravéz de duas bombas Eheim 1262 que estão localizadas na caixa de circulação atraz do aquário.







Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Carlos
> 
> Palavras!!!!
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Obrigado Jorge.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

Com a iluminação desligada.

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Sim senhor muito bem pensado a ideia das rochas suspensas, agora no caso do "Carlinho's Siporax Reactor" a agua não passa demasiado facilmente pela siporax, não penetrando nela(não passando por dentro mas sim a volta), da-me a ideia de que se não estivesse tão organizada obrigaria a agua a passar por dentro da mesma, o que no meu ponto de vista seria mais eficaz.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Como sempre... um regalo para os olhos. 

Muito bom esse reactor de Siporax, gostei da ideia.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Sim senhor muito bem pensado a ideia das rochas suspensas, agora no caso do "Carlinho's Siporax Reactor" a agua não passa demasiado facilmente pela siporax, não penetrando nela(não passando por dentro mas sim a volta), da-me a ideia de que se não estivesse tão organizada obrigaria a agua a passar por dentro da mesma, o que no meu ponto de vista seria mais eficaz.


Olá Alfredo, tudo bem?

Eu já usei o siporax desorganizado, tem um grande problema que é o acúmulo de sujeira, entupindo seus póros, do jeito que eu  estou usando agora é justamente para que isso não aconteça, a água passa livre levando a sujeira para o fundo do sump, deixando o póros livres para as bactérias.

Abraços.

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Olá tudo bem.
É um bom ponto de vista e que não me tinha ocorrido.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Excelente aquario os meus parabens :Palmas: 
Quantos litros de siporax usaste e se ele tem de ser trocado ou dura anos como a rocha viva?

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Excelente aquario os meus parabens
> Quantos litros de siporax usaste e se ele tem de ser trocado ou dura anos como a rocha viva?


Obrigado Pedro.

Eu estou usando 140 litros. O siporax dura para sempre, o que pode acontecer com o tempo é criar muitas bactérias e entupir os póros, eu ainda não sei se isso vai acontecer, estou usando a pouco tempo, se caso acontecer eu tiro uma caixa de cada vez e limpo, por isso que eu montei com quatro caixas.

Abraços.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Grande quantidade.....10 Litros da Sera custam, cá em Portugal, 80€......

A sera aconselha 1L por cada 200L de agua.....se tens 2000L de agua no teu aquario, 10L de Siporax não eram suficientes?


Cumps

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá Pedro, onde há siporax a 8€ em Portugal?, desculpa a minha pergunta.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas!
> 
> Grande quantidade.....10 Litros da Sera custam, cá em Portugal, 80......
> 
> A sera aconselha 1L por cada 200L de agua.....se tens 2000L de agua no teu aquario, 10L de Siporax não eram suficientes?
> 
> 
> Cumps


Olá Pedro, tudo bem?

Eu acho que só 10 litros é muito pouco, meu aquário tem muitos animais e o siporax é o único suporte para a biologia que eu tenho no aquário eu coloquei essa quantidade para quando precisar fazer a limpeza eu posso tirar até duas caixas, que as outras duas carantem, a mais nunca faz mal.

Abraços.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> luis,
> 
> O aquário tem só duas rochas que sustentam todas as outras, que são 175 Kg.
> Essas duas rochas só tem tres pontos de apoio.
> Atraz das rochas tem duas saidas que injetam água para baixo, *fazendo com que não param nenhuma sujeira*, a água injetada vem atravéz de duas bombas Eheim 1262 que estão localizadas na caixa de circulação atraz do aquário.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Carlinhos.

Em 2007 quando montei o meu 2º aquario de agua salgada também pensei nisso, porque quando desmontei o 1º aquario havia em certos locais que a areia parecia lama por falta de movimento, eu acho que areia precisa de respirar. :Admirado: 
 Quando esta fica por baixo da rocha não consegue obter oxigenio, depois também temos o problema do Co2 que faz baixar o Ph e compacta a areia, em certos sitios fica mesmo em pedra.

http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/360/ssanl3.jpg

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/1693/ssa5yb9.jpg

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1542/ssa4tw3.jpg


http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....om-1000L/page3


Um Abraço Rogério.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

grande calha...............e o aquario está muito bem pensado e não se podem queixar com falta de circulação. Já agora Rogério como está o seu aquario vi que o topico está fechado? :Admirado:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Olá Carlinhos.
> 
> Em 2007 quando montei o meu 2º aquario de agua salgada também pensei nisso, porque quando desmontei o 1º aquario havia em certos locais que a areia parecia lama por falta de movimento, eu acho que areia precisa de respirar.
>  Quando esta fica por baixo da rocha não consegue obter oxigenio, depois também temos o problema do Co2 que faz baixar o Ph e compacta a areia, em certos sitios fica mesmo em pedra.
> 
> http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/360/ssanl3.jpg
> 
> http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/1693/ssa5yb9.jpg
> 
> ...


Rogério,

A pior coisa que tem é colocar areia dentro do aquário e em qualquer lugar, satura muito rápido de sujeira acúmulada, a vida do aquário se torna muito curta. Eu coloquei areia samoa pink compactada com resina, é dura como pedra, 1 cm só para esconder o vidro.

Abraços.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Rogério,
> 
> A pior coisa que tem é colocar areia dentro do aquário e em qualquer lugar, satura muito rápido de sujeira acúmulada, a vida do aquário se torna muito curta. Eu coloquei areia samoa pink compactada com resina, é dura como pedra, 1 cm só para esconder o vidro.
> 
> Abraços.


Qual foi a resina que usaste?
E qual as porpoções?

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Qual foi a resina que usaste?
> E qual as porpoções?


Pedro,

Eu usei resina de poliéster, fui misturando com areia até formar uma massa.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro,
> 
> Eu usei resina de poliéster, fui misturando com areia até formar uma massa.
> 
> Abraços.


Obrigado :Pracima: 
Quanto ao aquario cada vez melhor,os meus parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Devéras maravilhoso.....

Podes dizer quais são as especies de acroporas que tens no centro superior da foto?

Mt bom mesmo!

Boa Continuação!

cumps

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas!
> 
> Devéras maravilhoso.....
> 
> Podes dizer quais são as especies de acroporas que tens no centro superior da foto?
> 
> Mt bom mesmo!
> 
> Boa Continuação!
> ...


Pedro,

Eu não tenho certeza do nome das espécies, já encontrei mais de um nome para a mesma, é meio complicado identificar acróporas, tem que estudar o esqueleto.

Um abraço.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## João Castelo

> Rogério,
> 
> A pior coisa que tem é colocar areia dentro do aquário e em qualquer lugar, satura muito rápido de sujeira acúmulada, a vida do aquário se torna muito curta. Eu coloquei areia samoa pink compactada com resina, é dura como pedra, 1 cm só para esconder o vidro.
> 
> Abraços.


Oi Carlos,

Depende. As dsb tem uma finalidade que ajuda  na estabilidade do sistema se bem que tem que ter cuidado.As sb ( 1/2  cms  )se forem regularmente mexidas , nassários, strombus, etc e forem sinfonadas tornam o aquário mais natural e não acumulam lixo ao ponto de prejudicar o sistema.

Não me parece que reduza o tempo de vida do aquário se houver dedicação e atenção.

dá é trabalho, isso é verdade.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Como se dá esse Acanthurus japonicus com o A. Leucosternon?

cumps

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas!
> 
> Como se dá esse Acanthurus japonicus com o A. Leucosternon?
> 
> cumps


Pedro,

Estão se dando bem, coloquei os dois ao mesmo tempo.

Um abraço.

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Carlinhos, o aquário é lindíssimo. Os meus parabéns!!!

Não tens fotos do início do aquário para vermos como era a estrutura da rocha e como estava no aquário antes desses corais todos a esconderem?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Não tens fotos do início do aquário para vermos como era a estrutura da rocha e como estava no aquário antes desses corais todos a esconderem?


Podes ver aqui no fórum amigo IPAQ
http://www.ipaq.org.br/vb/showthread...1rio-Carlinhos

na pág. 1 e pág. 2

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Obrigado  :Wink: 

Grande diferença, nota-se o que o Carlos falava relativamente ao crescimento dos corais e à rápida saturação do aquário...

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Obrigado 
> 
> Grande diferença, nota-se o que o Carlos falava relativamente ao crescimento dos corais e à rápida saturação do aquário...

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## João Seguro

Muito bonitos os peixes  :Wink: 

Como se chama o que parece o siganus vulpinus mas tem grande parte do corpo preta?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Muito bonitos os peixes 
> 
> Como se chama o que parece o siganus vulpinus mas tem grande parte do corpo preta?


Olá João :Olá: ,

É um _Siganus uspi_ (ou _Lo uspi_). Na foto vê-se também um _Siganus unimaculatus_.

----------


## João Seguro

Obrigado Ricardo  :Wink:

----------


## carlinhos moreno

Mais fotos:

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/02/29/brazil-reef/

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Isto é intolerável!Peço aos administradores para banirem este senhor!!!! :yb624: 

Só por não poder ver essas maravilhas ao Vivo! :Pracima: 

Muito bom mesmo!Bom trabalho!

Cumps

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Boas!
> 
> Isto é intolerável!Peço aos administradores para banirem este senhor!!!!
> 
> Só por não poder ver essas maravilhas ao Vivo!
> 
> Muito bom mesmo!Bom trabalho!
> 
> Cumps


Pedro,

Pode vir ver ao vivo, é só atravessar o atlântico.
Obrigado.

Um abraço.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Este ano já está programada a travessia do atlântico, mas um pouco para o Norte e para ver coisas dessas no seu habitad natural!Devo ir até Cuba!

Mas quem sabe numa proxima vez!

Obrigado pelo convite!

Cumps

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Parece uma, não, é uma obra de arte até mete impressão, lindas cores.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Parece uma, não, é uma obra de arte até mete impressão, lindas cores.


Obrigado Alfredo.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## Rodolfo Rodrigues

Que foto espetacular essa!!

Meu deus..  :Smile: 

Vou perder a cabeça nos salgados, ehehe.

Irei começar.. mas com muita calma e com algo pequeno, mas espero conseguir  :Wink:

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Amigo Carlos Moreno,
É possível descrever a rotina e tipo de alimentação que dá aos seus peixes?

Um abraço,
Paulo Simões

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Amigo Carlos Moreno,
> É possível descrever a rotina e tipo de alimentação que dá aos seus peixes?
> 
> Um abraço,
> Paulo Simões


Paulo,

Eu alimento eles duas vezes ao dia, o alimento principal é TetraMarine flaks, comem tambem FD Artemia Shrimps Sera, o chelmon rostratus come vôngole e Artemia Shrimps.

Um abraço.

----------


## João Seguro

vôngole é mexilhão?

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> vôngole é mexilhão?


João,

Vôngole é menor que o mexilhão, tem a concha branca, também é conhecido como marisco.



Abraços.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Carlinhos,

Parabéns pelo aquário  :Smile: 

Tem ideia de quais são os valores de [Ca], [Mg], KH e [PO4] da água do seu aquário?

abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Carlos, Obrigado pela foto, ajuda a perceber melhor o que queres dizer. Como fazes para o preparar? abres e trituras? vai aos pedaços? vai inteiro?

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Olá Carlinhos,
> 
> Parabéns pelo aquário 
> 
> Tem ideia de quais são os valores de [Ca], [Mg], KH e [PO4] da água do seu aquário?
> 
> abraço


Olá Ricardo,

Ultimamente só estou fazendo teste de KH que está em 8 dkh, normalmente o cálcio está em 420, Mg em 1400, e fosfato em 0,03.
Obrigado.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Olá Carlos, Obrigado pela foto, ajuda a perceber melhor o que queres dizer. Como fazes para o preparar? abres e trituras? vai aos pedaços? vai inteiro?


João,

Eu descongelo, abro a concha e seguro com uma pinça, ele vai tirando os pedaços.

----------


## João Seguro

Muito giro  :Wink:

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## carlinhos moreno

August 2012 Tank of the Month! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This month we are featuring the beautiful Reef Aquarium of Carlos Moreno (CarlinhosMoreno)



www.reefcentral.com

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## João Seguro

Está muito giro Carlinhos. Podias era pôr mais do que 1 foto, isso só deixa água na boca da malta ^^

----------


## Vieira Antonio

> João,
> 
> Eu descongelo, abro a concha e seguro com uma pinça, ele vai tirando os pedaços.


Muito Bom e lindo .... estas de parabéns,

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## António Vitor

Do melhor! Parabéns!

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------


## João Seguro

Epá desculpa la o que vou dizer, mas só 3 fotos? Com um aquário desses tens que mostrar mais ^^

Tanto os corais como os peixes estão ótimo aspeto  :Wink:  

Abraço

----------


## carlinhos moreno

> Epá desculpa la o que vou dizer, mas só 3 fotos? Com um aquário desses tens que mostrar mais ^^
> 
> Tanto os corais como os peixes estão ótimo aspeto  
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado João.

Abraços.

----------


## carlinhos moreno



----------

